# buck grease in female rats?



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a female rat who has a buck grease problem, and while I've read that this can happen, I was wondering if anyone knew how it might affect her health otherwise. She doesn't seem particularly aggressive (though she is incredibly active, but that's more normal for females than males, as I understand). If it's from an overproduction of testosterone, should I be watching out for any special health concerns?


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you sure it buck grease? That's pretty weird. I'm not an expert on this subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah. It's exactly the same as what my males get, and I've read that it's uncommon but can happen.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

My females have never gotten it but with my boys I use olive oil to wash it out. It might mean she's going through puberty or something but I wouldn't say it would affect anything like health wise. Maybe she just has a lot of testosterone 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I've definitly seen this occasionally when I'm judging rats. I would say that other than keeping an eye on them there's not much benefit in removing it (much as with bucks) as long as there skin doesn't become dry. Keep a careful eye on her weight though, the vadt majority of girls I've seen with this had the tendency to be overweight and that is a real health concern.


----------

